# Strombegrenzer bei Möller PKZ M0



## godi (8 Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

Wann muss ich bei Motorschutzschalter (Möller PKZ M0) Strombegrenzer einsetzen?

Bei mir in der Firma sind die bei 10-16A eingebaut. Jetzt weiß ich nicht genau ab bzw bis wieviel Ampere man Strombegrenzer einsetzen muss.

godi


----------



## godi (9 Oktober 2006)

Hat keiner ne Ahnung ob und wann ich einen Strombegrenzer einsetzen muss?

godi


----------



## HDD (9 Oktober 2006)

Hi, benutze mal die Suchfunktion da gab es schon mal ein Thema.

HDD


----------



## godi (9 Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

Ja das hab ich mir schon durchgelesen aber da geht es hauptsächlich um NH-Vorsicherungen und konkret zu welchen Strom man die Strombegrenzer einsetzen muss steht leider nicht.

godi


----------



## Immergewinner (9 Oktober 2006)

godi schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ja das hab ich mir schon durchgelesen aber da geht es hauptsächlich um NH-Vorsicherungen und konkret zu welchen Strom man die Strombegrenzer einsetzen muss steht leider nicht.
> 
> godi


 
Hast du schonmal bei Moeller angerufen? Nicht? Dann tu das mal, die Leute sind Kompetent und können in den meisten Fällen helfen.

Gruss


----------



## waldy (17 Oktober 2006)

Hi,
ja, anrufen wahrscheinlcih dasist kein Problem, 
nur bei Möller Anruf kostet 12 Cent .
Ich wolte auch ein mal an Möller anrufen, habe probiert, bischen gewartet - wurde nichts gebracht.
gruß waldy


----------



## godi (17 Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe es meinen Meister eh schon gesagt er soll dort Anrufen nur vorige Woche ist er nicht dazugekommen und diese Woche habe ich Nachtschicht. Aber nächste Woche wenn ich es (hoffentlich) weiß dann schreibe ich die Antwort.

@waldy
An 12 Cent sollte eine gute Information nicht scheitern! Ausserdem bezahlt das eh meine Firma und wenn ich bedenke das die Firma in den letzten 2 Jahren ca 10Mio € in eine neu Halle und Büro investiert hat, jetzt im Winter wieder umbauten um ca 3Mio€  durchführ und im Frühjahr ein neues Sägewerk erbaut dann fallen 12 Cent auch nicht auf   

godi


----------



## lefrog (17 Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

Ich kann Dir nicht nur für die Möller-Produkte das Möller Schaltungsbuch ans Herz legen. Da steht viel drin, auch was die eigenen Produkte angeht.

http://www.schaltungsbuch.de/motorprotect047.html#wp1017764

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## godi (18 Oktober 2006)

Hallo lefrog!

Danke für die Info aber wann man Strombegrenzer einsetzen soll steht leider auch nirgends.

godi


----------



## HDD (18 Oktober 2006)

Hi,
also dann will ich es mal probieren.
Die werden eingesetzt zur Erhöhung des Schaltvermögens nicht eigenfester Motorschutzschalter. Also wenn der Kurzschlußstrom am Einbauort höher ist als der in der Tabelle im Möllerkatalog dann kannst du mit dem Strombegrenzer die Abschaltfähigkeit des 
Motorschutzschalters erhöhen. Und somit den Motorschutzschalter, oder die man kann auch mehrere über einen CL-PKZ0 laufen lassen , ohne eine zusätzliche Kurzschlußstrombegrenzende Vorsicherung betreiben. 

HDD


----------



## godi (21 Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

Jetzt habe ich es mal gefunden wo genau drinnen steht wann man eine Vorsicherung oder einen Strombegrenzer braucht.

godi


----------

